# Errow earned his SchH 1



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

At NorthEast Ohio Working Dog Association. We also took home High SchH 1 and also High in Protection with a 96. I am so super proud of him. Tracking could have been a little better with missing the first article. I would also like to see a little more intensity to the track 84. Super happy with his OB work at a 87. He needs a little bit of work presenting the dumbbell he doesn't want to sit still and also took 2 commands to down on the send out. I am super thrilled with his overall work. His protection was awesome with us losing points for not sitting before the down on the escape bite and also not sitting during the side transport. Stupid mom didn't position him at the right angle for the escape bite either so his grip could have been a touch better there. As usual NorthEast put on a super nice trial for all of the competitors. I should be able to get his courage test up on the web somewhere within the next couple of days. Haven't even looked at the video yet so not even sure it came out okay.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Trish and Errow!! Awesome!


----------



## JD96 (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is awesome!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go you two!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Trish -







you do a great great job with your dogs!!!!





















Congratulations again and thank you for all you do with Errow!!!!!







Basha is proud of her boy too!!!


Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Go Errow & Trish!!!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Way to go!!!! Super news!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

COngrats!!!!! It sounds likr you did a great job. I think we are often most critical of oursleves but with those scores you clearly performed well.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I also just posted in the Event Section for Errow's next performance lol. We will be racing at the Buffalo Wings annual fall flyball tournament in 2 weeks. Busy Busy fall so far. Anyone in the Buffalo/WNY stop out to watch the Buffalo Wings teams. Errow loves it when the crowd cheers!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

A BIG CONTRATS TRISH AND ERROW!!!!!










That's awesome!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

How awesome! WTG, Errow. You must be so proud of him. And deservedly so.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Trish!!! Elsa is super proud of her brother







Sounds like you did a great job and you really have a lot to be proud of...Fly Ball and SchH titles!!! Just goes to show that a good GSD can do many different things


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

WooooHooo!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------

